
Zoho down due to DDOS attack - bluefin
https://www.zoho.com/
======
kelt
Status - [https://status.zoho.com/](https://status.zoho.com/)

Service updates - [https://blogs.zoho.com/service-
updates](https://blogs.zoho.com/service-updates)

~~~
favadi
The status server is DOWN as well.

------
hackerboos
6 grand and they come back up? [1]

[1] - [http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/crypto-e-mail-
servic...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/crypto-e-mail-service-
pays-6000-ransom-gets-taken-out-by-ddos-anyway/)

~~~
notfoss
No, that is proton mail. They offer encrypted email services. Zoho is
different from them.

~~~
hackerboos
I'm a Zoho customer, I know they are a different company. My point was
pointing out that this could be a trend in blackmailing by DDoS.

------
notfoss
They are giving regular updates on their twitter account:
[https://twitter.com/zoho](https://twitter.com/zoho)

